# A Dragon's Tale: A B-24 Story



## v2 (May 7, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWXm1v3gsb8_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2011)

Excellent find V2!! Thank you for sharing sir!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2011)

Excellent find!


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2011)

Great footage! Thanks Dominik !


----------



## captlou (May 9, 2011)

I made this video from footage I shot at Spokane, WA, in 2002. I was beaten to the draw on the post. Glad the members like the video


----------



## captlou (May 18, 2011)

This B-24 video now has a new link


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tao7hNa9ZM8_


----------



## tbfighterpilot (Nov 8, 2011)

I've actually been on this B-24 about a year or two ago. Took some pictures of it and a B-17, and saw a P-51, P-40, and other aircraft. Sorry that I can't post those pics. Check out my blog here.


----------

